# 2008 memphis in may



## gypsyseagod (Dec 15, 2007)

the blues-n-cues bbq team is prepping up to do memphis in may(our 1st serious outing) anyone wanna help & be part of the team ? this is 1 of the heaviest contests in the country & i'd like to hit it hard & do it right w/ some fellow smokers from here. if yer close to me or memphis & ya can do it pm me & let me know.


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 15, 2007)

Dang! Don't make it easy on yourself!
Remember they judge differently than KCBS.
Heavy hitters down by the river in Memphis!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 15, 2007)

lol- thanx mike 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  i'm trying to stay away from kcbs strictly for the fact that i need to turn revenue from  these things.... plus i wanna see the memphis belle(like i'll have any time to see anything but the pit)


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 15, 2007)

You ride over to Mudd Island where it is located in a suspended tram - neat! There is also a flowing model of the entire Mississippi River you can walk along and an amphitheater where they have live music on the island.
Better make time to check it out.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 15, 2007)

oh i've seen it. also stayed @ the peabody & saw the duck march & jammed @ b.b.'s club- just never saw the zoo or the belle or sun recording.... was too busy eating & jamming on beale...


----------



## rip (Dec 15, 2007)

If your going to do memphis in may BBQ and be a contender you want have time to see anything. I live 45 miles east of memphis and have been going since it started, trust me these people are serious.


----------



## chef skip steele (Dec 16, 2007)

cooked memphis twelve years in a row as chef cook
ask all the questions you need to. I will try and answer them


----------



## kew_el_steve (Dec 16, 2007)

Yikes, Gypsy. Those dudes are hard core. As long as you are totally ready, go for it!!! Memphis in May and American Royal are about as big as it gets, for BBQ anyway.

In May you'll still be recovering from the PATS winning the SUPERBOWL after going UNDEFEATED.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 16, 2007)

well after thgey get that dallas star removed from....and 14 dallas cowboys in the probowl beating tom brady into babyfoo0d.....lol


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 16, 2007)

rip i am 100% serious & 1000% committed- ask debi how i roll- thats why i asked yer help... i know i ain't gonna see nuttin' but pit & food- thats why i saw memphis earlier... i jammed @ b.b.'s- now those were nerves- he was just watching....this is cake- win lose or draw- i'm just there to have fun & make a buck.....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 16, 2007)

i really don't mean to sound cocky but i'd like some smf help if y'all can get there for a 4 man team.. it's all for fun & then some.i know what i'm getting into & i think i can compete w/ the best of them & even beat them....i take any competition seriously no matter what the comp is.but it is all about fun & experience too....


----------



## rip (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Gypsy you didn't sound cocky, you have as much of a chance as anybody. All you can do is go in do your best and have fun doin it. No matter what you will come out of it with something you didn't have goin in.


----------

